
Ask HN: How to get started Moonlighting for established companies? - noahc
I’m wondering if anyone has any practical advice for getting started moonlighting, in particular with ‘boring’ companies and industries. I’m not all that attracted to ‘change the world’ and typical startup hype. I’d prefer a company that’s been around for 45 years, that I can layer technology on top of and see person weeks per month saved because of small, focused projects to capture efficiencies. It isn’t about size really, it’s about process maturity.<p>My ideal client is someone that could benefit from technology automation in their business process. Think excel spreadsheet to web app. Or maybe they’re using what is now considered a ‘legacy’ system and need functionality added or need it moved to a modern platform that allows for faster technology development. I have a lot of experience moving from legacy systems to more modern systems in a way that keeps the business moving, but also delivers business value along the way.<p>What I’m looking for is something is semi-long term (or at least could be), where I’d work 10-15 hours a week, and ideally would be using Ruby on Rails. I’m not attached to Ruby on Rails, but I feel that is how I could provide the most value to whoever I’m working with.<p>Is what I’m looking for a unicorn? Even if I’d be moonlighting? If not, how do I find the first couple clients?
======
digitaltrees
Cold call with your exact description. I did that now for home health care
agencies. I called a few in multiple states and offered to help build internal
tools, most weren’t interested but some were. I was able to sit down and
interview multiple team member which was helpful. We actually purchased a
small company from an owner that wanted to transition to another industry, so
that could be an option, you’d be surprised how one inexpensive small
companies are...think less than a used car. Happy to answer any questions
about our experience. If you want to moonlight, we are in the beginning stages
of a rails app ourselves.

